# Lachsangeln



## Schnurzelprinz (25. Februar 2010)

#aHI Norwegenfans,
fahre Ende Mai 2010 wieder nach Norwegen Eikefjord/Barlindbotn (liegt 30 km von Florö entfernt) und würde gern mal auf Forelle oder Lachs gehen. Kann mir jemand mitteilen, ob es in der Nähe eine gutes Salmonidengewässer/Fluß gibt. 
Für Eure Hinweise bin ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß|pfisch:


----------



## sven1910 (25. Februar 2010)

*AW: Lachsangeln*

moin,
wenn ich mich nicht irre wird wohl kein lachsfluss befischbar sein da bis juni schonzeit ist.


----------



## Schnurzelprinz (2. März 2010)

*AW: Lachsangeln*

Hi und Danke - bin aber noch am 01.-03.06. in N.

Gruß


----------



## sven1910 (3. März 2010)

*AW: Lachsangeln*

ok. und wo bist du da?


----------



## Schnurzelprinz (4. März 2010)

*AW: Lachsangeln*

Hi habe ich doch schon geschrieben - unweit von Florö.

Vielen Dank und Gruß


----------

